
Adolescent rights - naveen99
I think the loss of children&#x27;s rights is only partly due to overprotective parenting.  A lot of it is from lack of access to business services for minors.<p>You can get a driving license as a minor in many states, but you can&#x27;t take an uber till you&#x27;re 18... https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.uber.com&#x2F;h&#x2F;4e0a8853-f252-4a49-a181-aff7a2e0ec15<p>Seems to me, taking an uber is safer than walking, riding a bike, which minor&#x27;s are allowed to do also.
======
naveen99
Even moviepass won't give you an account under 18.

Atleast github will above 13. [https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-
of-service/](https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service/)

